
Ask HN: What's stack you bet on for web apps of the future? - tablet
Elixir, Go, Clojure, .Net, JavaScript?
======
_eht
Tens of millions of pageviews per month on web apps I've been running for the
last seven years built with PHP. I've invested heavily in PHP7 and am reaping
the performance benefits of that.

Future projects will be built in PHP7, but I am learning more about using
Golang in the long term.

------
kwikiel
Javascipt on frontend is there to stay, and either backend js frameworks will
mature like meteor or there will be always dominant backend language like
python, java, go or elixir.

------
iLemming
Clojure/Clojurescript

